# DWC hydro vs Bubbleponics



## SDgoonie (Sep 16, 2007)

Im wondering what the difference between the 2 are and what are the pros and cons of each? I plan on getting the DWC Grower's choice kit with the dual spectrum 2 fluro light kit from Stealth Hydro 

SH Hydroponics > DWC Grower's Choice Kit

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 16, 2007)

What is bubbleponics? The system you are showing is a DWC, the only thing extra it has I believe is a drip irrigation system. One of the biggest problems I see with that system is a 6 gallon resevoir. It appears in the pictures to be 1/2 way decent sized, but in all reality it is very small. The problems I would see with this is once your plants get fairly large in size if you were to grow from seed is the amount of nutrient uptake would constitute religious checking of the resevoir. I prefer the larger resevoirs, more like 20 gallons or so, just in case the plants go on a feeding frenzy there is a buffer of sorts with the extra nutes in there. Now if you don't mind checking the resevoir constantly it IS a good way to save money on nutrients since you are only filling a 6 gallon resevoir. The drip irrigation, though I have never used it, seems a bit unneccesary to me. In DWC your roots are practically sitting in the solution anyway so what benefit does it have to drip down? I dont' know the answer to this, but so far I've been fine with the results of not having the drip. I have heard though that their support is really good, but then again we do have RUI here, and this site is by far the best support system I have yet to see. If money is not an issue, I would go for it just to check it out. Myself I prefer building my own and taking the extra money and investing in PH meters and PPM meters. If you were to buy this system make sure you buy a good digital testers. Without a good tester you are working blind and without lady luck on your shoulders, you are pretty much setup for failure. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## SDgoonie (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for your input and advice! I am just planning on a small closet grow with 4-6 plants.


----------



## SDgoonie (Sep 17, 2007)

Im looking for something small and easy to maintain. im leaning towards the dwc since it is a bit cheaper. what you guys think?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 17, 2007)

bubbleponic is kinda bs, just go with dwc you'll get probably the same result as long as you know how to maintain your water level and keep the nutrient aerated.

bubbleponic just pumps water with air bubbles into the netpot of your plants which hold the plant. If you want this it can easily be done with a 264pump and it should hhave a head for a airhole where you pump air in there and leave it in your res and it will pump that aerated water to your netpots.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Sep 17, 2007)

Btw im going to be building a Bubbleponic NFT system soon, i believe this will work better then the bubbleponic because the roots won't be sitting in the nutrient water but running oxygenated water. PM me if you'd like to see my design or you can wait till i make one a post some pictures.


----------



## SDgoonie (Sep 17, 2007)

thx for the advice. you have a pm


----------



## buddha.red (Mar 5, 2008)

Which dwc is best? is there an advantage to buying the bucket system over the 4 hole version? I want to grow in my apartment closet away from prying eyes. I can build something to go around it once i decide on what to buy.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 5, 2008)

1 plant bucket system you can grow a bigger plant. 4 hole system your palnts will be smaller but more plants. Both grow very fast.


----------



## dmshizzle (Mar 5, 2008)

Im still kinda new to this but i made a 10 gallon rez DWC and my plants are loving it just last night they grew a half inch
They are only about a week and a half old so they are still pretty small but the rez fits in closet nicely


----------



## purplehaze2 (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought bubbleponics was when you have a fogger in the resevoir,not a pump. the fogger squirts the root system and puts humidity in your res like a rain forest. I dont see any fog coming out of those res tanks If you dont have a fogger its a big difference,you need to get one and you will be able to pull the pump as well.I sware to you for how thick those roots are there would be a million more with a fogger.


----------



## Earl (Mar 5, 2008)

You need to get a fogger 
and show us how great they are.

I am still waiting to see one work.
It's been two years now.

GO GO GO.
Hurry up.

Oh, your poor, 
and can't afford to do it?

Put up, or shut up.

.


----------



## medicineman (Mar 5, 2008)

dmshizzle said:


> Im still kinda new to this but i made a 10 gallon rez DWC and my plants are loving it just last night they grew a half inch
> They are only about a week and a half old so they are still pretty small but the rez fits in closet nicely


why are your net pots so large for such a small reservoir? Wouldn't the 3" net pots be more practical. I grow 7' tall plants with a 3" net pot.


----------



## medicineman (Mar 5, 2008)

2-7' plants in 3" net pots, after harvest just throw away the stalk, netpot and all.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Mar 5, 2008)

IMnot poor and why have you waited 2 years, because your poor.go buy one and see how it works


----------



## Earl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been watching for two years
for someone who claims it will work 
to show it works. 
no one has, or will.
i have tried it and so have many others.
we all failed.

FogPonics. TAG, or whatever you want to call it.
does not work for weed.

It may work for lettuce. 

But fog will not work, 
or give any advantage whatsoever, 
to a hydroponic grow.

Not just my opinion, 
because I have spent the time 
and effort and cash, 
and fog failed.

.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Mar 5, 2008)

well !I had a res with 1 in it and 1 without it .and same clone, the res with it did better to me. there 30 dollars and you just throw it inn.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 5, 2008)

Ultra sonic foggers are a good supplement. They are not to used by themselves.


----------



## NewGreenland (Mar 6, 2008)

Yo the NExt person that has ANYTHING BAD to say about SH bubbleponic system should be smacked. My order got to me in Exactly 5 Days like they said it would. Everything Works Great! MY plants Are Fantastic Compared to the DWC system i Built. Dual Spectrum II light Are STrong Enough to Support ALL 6 Plants from germination to FLowering. My Buds Turn out Xtremely potent and Respectable in size! If u have the Money and Want to Save time and Labor this is What you should go with! yeah sure u can build one and Save 38.78 (Compared to mine) but the outcome in small spaces is uncomparable!


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 19, 2008)

medicineman said:


> 2-7' plants in 3" net pots, after harvest just throw away the stalk, netpot and all.


 
I looked at your pictures and those net pots look bigger then 3"..... are you sure they aren't more like 6"???? Perhaps the pictures are just deceiving.

Anyway..... thank you because you actually answered a question I hadn't yet asked. I was curious if the plants could stay in a small pot all the way through the grow cycle or if they would have to be transplanted to bigger net pots once they got a certain height. Looks like your 7' plants did just fine in the small pots. 

Can you confirm I'm understanding that correctly? 

Thanks


----------



## herbtoker420 (Sep 13, 2009)

Florida Girl said:


> I looked at your pictures and those net pots look bigger then 3"..... are you sure they aren't more like 6"???? Perhaps the pictures are just deceiving.
> 
> Anyway..... thank you because you actually answered a question I hadn't yet asked. I was curious if the plants could stay in a small pot all the way through the grow cycle or if they would have to be transplanted to bigger net pots once they got a certain height. Looks like your 7' plants did just fine in the small pots.
> 
> ...



well florida girl got dicked. yeah im pretty sure thats what was being put across


----------



## Illegal Smile (Sep 14, 2009)

Bubbleponics is a trademarked name stealth hydro came up with to suggest their system is something new or different. It is just a simple dwc with a drip that isn't needed anyway. The stealth 2 lights are just large cfls they buy on the market like anyone else. In fact, stealth hydro makes nothing, they just buy components and resell them. Bad stories about their "service" are legendary. Fortunately for them, their business is based on the old adage that a fool is born every minute.


----------



## edsthreads (Sep 14, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Bubbleponics is a trademarked name stealth hydro came up with to suggest their system is something new or different. It is just a simple dwc with a drip that isn't needed anyway. The stealth 2 lights are just large cfls they buy on the market like anyone else. In fact, stealth hydro makes nothing, they just buy components and resell them. Bad stories about their "service" are legendary. Fortunately for them, their business is based on the old adage that a fool is born every minute.


That's what I thought...DWC/Bubbleponics/Hydroponics... same thing.. just so many variations on a theme


----------



## Illegal Smile (Sep 14, 2009)

Ironically, it is the dwc with lots of airstones that is the true bubbleponics since it relies on the bubbles and the environment they create to feed that plant until roots are in the water. The stealth hydro "bubbleponics" relies on a submersible pump and feeder tubes rather than the bubbles.


----------



## peteman990 (Sep 14, 2009)

The little ostrich man, you let your pride get in the way of logic, my friend. Just because you did not have the insight to trademark it yourself first, does not mean that Stealth Hydro did anything wrong. They have been very good and helpful to me and a wealth of others, there customer service is top notch from what i've seen. Whatever you decide to do, whether it be DWC/Bubbleponics with or without the damn tubes, it is bound to work if you know what your doing before you attempt it. Peace, being bitter isn't the way to be when you feel you've been wronged, I hear having a big "e-peen" is cool nowadays, show everyone that your a tough little dude here on rollitup, you got nothing to show for it in your real life. Grow up and see the light buddy boy. To the poster of this thread, good luck to ya.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> their business is based on the old adage that a fool is born every minute.


Or HATCHED.


----------



## RPsmoke420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Bubbleponics is a trademarked name stealth hydro came up with to suggest their system is something new or different. It is just a simple dwc with a drip that isn't needed anyway. The stealth 2 lights are just large cfls they buy on the market like anyone else. In fact, stealth hydro makes nothing, they just buy components and resell them. Bad stories about their "service" are legendary. Fortunately for them, their business is based on the old adage that a fool is born every minute.


How many harvests have you completed ? From each system ? Side by side grows ? 

How much yield per plant ?

And, if their customer service is so poor, please explain why so many posts are on this site filled with happy customers ?

Hope all is well with you. Take care and happy "growing".


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont know what else one could want in a DWC system besides an auto feeder which the pump and tubes take care of.If it werent for the pump and tubes i wouldnt have a grow cause i cant water my sprouts X amount of times a day,so we let the pump and tubes do the work for us.


----------



## Zonk (Dec 31, 2010)

ok you all need to know that the blue toots let light in witch will bring bad thing to your nut and res.


----------



## Zonk (Dec 31, 2010)

Growing is a self choice the step you take should be little ones and what you grow in only you can make up your own mind.Peace


----------



## jpete0001 (Oct 6, 2014)

NewGreenland said:


> Yo the NExt person that has ANYTHING BAD to say about SH bubbleponic system should be smacked. My order got to me in Exactly 5 Days like they said it would. Everything Works Great! MY plants Are Fantastic Compared to the DWC system i Built. Dual Spectrum II light Are STrong Enough to Support ALL 6 Plants from germination to FLowering. My Buds Turn out Xtremely potent and Respectable in size! If u have the Money and Want to Save time and Labor this is What you should go with! yeah sure u can build one and Save 38.78 (Compared to mine) but the outcome in small spaces is uncomparable!


I just got SH bubbleponics and priced out buying parts and the SH bubbleponics was cheaper and everything was precut. The six netpot system was never meant to grow huge plants, they talk about it on website. The balanced STEALTH with useability. I converted a sterlite cabinet ($72) from walmart, lined with mylar added lights and fans, its perfect size for me and works great, plants are exploding with growth. I am using nutes it came with as I am a newbie and wanted time to read up on others....For me the SH bubbleponics rocks because I am a newbie and set up was a breeze. I did order more hydroton rocks as I wanted to be sure no light. Also a tip, I was using the frozen water bottles to bring temps down as in morning it would creep up to 76-78F. I lined the top of the SH bubbleponics with mylar and I placed the air pump next to a 120mm intake computer fan and it stays rock steady at 71 with cabinet doors open or closed.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow a thread from 2008?

Like a phoenix rising from the ashes...


----------



## FrostyPelican (Oct 10, 2014)

There is no need to buy those expensive units. They are only profiting from those that don't know what parts to use. Building a DWC unit is a 10-15 minute project, at best.

Walmart:





Air pump $10.57






Air stones x2 each at $2.77






Air line. More than you will need $3.12

Lowes:





5 gallon bucket $2.85






Lid $1.38






Media way more than you will ever use $3.55

Free:





Solo cup, yogurt container etc with holes.
Grand Total $27.01
Simply cut a hole in center of bucket lid for netpot, a 3/4 inch hole on the side of the lid for your air line.

*Grand Total $27.01*

You can buy netpots and hydroton on ebay cheap. I bet 12.00 would get you a bunch on netpots and a lb or 2 of hydroton.

If you want a drip line you can get that at lowes or homedepot as well for a few dollars.

Don't buy the marketing hype, it's all the same equipment for the most part.


----------



## Skizors (Oct 15, 2014)

SDgoonie said:


> Im wondering what the difference between the 2 are and what are the pros and cons of each?


This may have already been mentioned, but you will not have to hand water a bubbleponic system if you are starting a seed directly in the bucket. For some the set it and forget it style of bubble outweighs DWC alone.
Bubble ponics is just DWC with an extra element (water pump) so it really can take care of it self if set up propperly, I plan on making my DWC system into bubbleponic in the near future.
only real con in my mind is the extra cost of the pump/ running yet another fixture.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 15, 2014)

Already made my own dwc w 4'' pvc, 3''net pots and air stones an airator. use 3'' rockwool inside the net pots and have plants near4 foot tall, the roots basically fill the pvc.. u can grow huge plants in 3'' net pots as long as the roots are in well airated water, and good nutrients of course..love my system, 5,5' pcs 4'' pvc with 25 3'' holes. 5 rows of 5 plants per row..pluss once a day i have it pull water up from a resevoir and recirculate the water. as soon as i can figuer out how to put up pics i will,,im lookin forward to showing what ive created


----------



## Skizors (Oct 15, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> Already made my own dwc w 4'' pvc, 3''net pots and air stones an airator. use 3'' rockwool inside the net pots and have plants near4 foot tall, the roots basically fill the pvc.. u can grow huge plants in 3'' net pots as long as the roots are in well airated water, and good nutrients of course..love my system, 5,5' pcs 4'' pvc with 25 3'' holes. 5 rows of 5 plants per row..pluss once a day i have it pull water up from a resevoir and recirculate the water. as soon as i can figuer out how to put up pics i will,,im lookin forward to showing what ive created


I made the decision to start in a 10" netpot... idk if it was a good choice because it is taking forever for the roots to make it out of the netpot, In my mind 6" would be ideal after this experience.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 15, 2014)

Skizors said:


> I made the decision to start in a 10" netpot... idk if it was a good choice because it is taking forever for the roots to make it out of the netpot, In my mind 6" would be ideal after this experience.


yes bigger isnt always better...dont tell her i said that..lol


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, talk about bringing back the dead thread... well, it is the season- Halloween is coming! Zombie thread!

BTW, I'm running just one pump and I achieve all of the above mentioned benefits, no air pump or stones required.


----------



## Skizors (Oct 15, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, talk about bringing back the dead thread... well, it is the season- Halloween is coming! Zombie thread!
> 
> BTW, I'm running just one pump and I achieve all of the above mentioned benefits, no air pump or stones required.


as in submersible water pump just aimed right?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2014)

Skizors said:


> as in submersible water pump just aimed right?


I'm in RDWC; that one submersible pump sits in my control bucket (opposite of 'epicenter'; all the water comes here to be pumped out) and feeds a manifold that delivers water to a half inch elbow fitting in the lid of every one of my tubsites. Said waterfall then does every job needed from distributing nutrients to aeration.

It actually looks too simple to work, but my ladies have been proving otherwise for over a year now.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in RDWC; that one submersible pump sits in my control bucket (opposite of 'epicenter'; all the water comes here to be pumped out) and feeds a manifold that delivers water to a half inch elbow fitting in the lid of every one of my tubsites. Said waterfall then does every job needed from distributing nutrients to aeration.
> 
> It actually looks too simple to work, but my ladies have been proving otherwise for over a year now.


i read some of your veticle grow thread,, just wanted to know about water chiller?? heard they are very expensive or did you buld one? beither way can you give me a link to look at one to purchace if its not too expensive?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> i read some of your veticle grow thread,, just wanted to know about water chiller?? heard they are very expensive or did you buld one? beither way can you give me a link to look at one to purchace if its not too expensive?


I'm a world class scrounge; I try not to pay retail unless there's a good reason- such as a warranty I'm likely to need.

I paid about 20 cents on the dollar for my used chillers, and got the new one at forty percent off.

Swallow hard, buy a good, big one (twice as big as you think you'll need), wire it in properly, and you can use it to heat and cool your home and your domestic water, not just your growroom.

Don't forget to add the cost of dehuey to any AC purchase you shop for comparison, and also keep in mind that chiller operating costs are 30% lower per BTu than AC.

Those two factors make the initial bite of a quality chiller much easier to take.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a world class scrounge; I try not to pay retail unless there's a good reason- such as a warranty I'm likely to need.
> 
> I paid about 20 cents on the dollar for my used chillers, and got the new one at forty percent off.
> 
> ...


can you give me a link to look at a chiller plese


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2014)

Look up Arctica DA-3000B


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 16, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Look up Arctica DA-3000B


ty ttystikk


----------

